# Koi mit Pilz



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2013)

Hallo!

Minimax unser Butterfly hat am Kopf und an einer Flosse je einen ca 1-2mm Pilzpunkt. Soll ich ein Kurzzeitsalzbad bei den Temeraperturen machen oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit.
Ich würde mich über Eure Antworten freuen, um so schneller kann ich dem Fischi helfen.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## koiteich1 (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Hi
Ohne Bilder kann man da sehr wenig dazu sagen.
Bei den Temperaturen würde ich ohne genauen Befund kein Kurzzeitsalzbad mehr machen.
Ich vermute jetzt einfach das es sich dabei warscheinlich um Karpfenpocken dreht.
Die kommen bei kälteren Wassertemperaturen und verschwinden wieder wenns wärmer wird.
Habe auch so 2 Kandidaten bei mir im Teich 
Aber ist nur eine Vermutung da keine Bilder!!!


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Hallo!

Hab mal versucht Bilder zu machen. Ich hoffe man kann was erkennen. Die Wassertemperatur,
hab aber nur an der Oberfläche gemessen, 10,5 °.


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Hallo Vera.

Das sieht aus wie Karpfenpocken und da kann man eigentlich nicht viel machen. Die tauchen bei niedrigeren Temperaturen schon häufiger auf und werden im Sommer wieder verschwinden. Nach meinem Wissensstand kommen die aber immer wieder, sobald die Temperaturen sinken... :?

Ein Salzbad müsstest Du dann ja auch mit dem kalten Wasser machen und ob sich das so gut verträgt, da es ja doch irgendwie Stress für den Fisch wird...rausfangen und umsetzen - dann wieder zurück und so...


----------



## Joerg (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Hallo Vera,

solange der sich normal verhält und noch gut frisst, würde ich aktuell nichts unternehmen.


----------



## Vera44 (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Hi!

Wir haben heute abend das Kerlchen noch erwischt. Nur die Oberfläche hat ausgesehen wie ein Pilz. Nach abtupfen mit einem Zewa war der weisse Belag weg. Darunter war -wie- eine harte Blase, wahrscheinlich also wie Ihr vermutet habt eine Karpfenlaus. Allerdings hat es sich auch entfernen lassen. Da es am oberen Rand des Kiemendeckel war gab es keine Verletzung. Auch an der Flosse konnte Werner alles entfernen. Ein Salzbad hab ich nicht gemacht. Mal sehen was nun passiert. Vom Verhalten her benimmt er sich total normal und ist verfressen wie immer.


----------



## Zacky (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Koi mit Pilz*

Karpfenlaus ist da schön gefährlicher, als eine Karpfenpocke......aber wenn ihr es entfernen konntet, ist das ja erst mal ganz gut...beobachten und bitte berichten, denn ich denke, es kommt wieder :? - was aber nicht schlimm wäre...


----------

